

Props to Google for recruiting techy people in a techy way. Love it - togeekornot
http://blog.startupcvs.com/2015/09/02/11-creative-examples-to-inspire-your-recruitment-solutions?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=creativerecruitmentblog020915

======
mtmail
The title of the blog post is "11 Creative Examples to Inspire Your
Recruitment Solutions" which doesn't seem to fit the content. Did you mean to
change the title on your blog?

(I assume you're the author because of the
utm_source=hackernews[...]utm_campaign=creativerecruitmentblog020915 part in
the URL)

~~~
togeekornot
Hi and thanks for the feedback. My view on it was that these were some pretty
cool and different approaches that companies took to recruitment, which might
plant a seed in someone's imagination.

